# Is diarrhea common with Hav's



## Colleen G

I purchased Muffin in July, 2008 at 4 months. She is terrific but she has always had diarrhea or very soft stool. I changed food, put her on bottled water, and have gone to the vets twice to get medication. She is on the second type of medication now and it is working, but I am afraid of the weeks after the medication is gone if the diarrhea will come back.


----------



## Cheryl

What kind of food is she on? Could she have an allergy to one of the ingredients?


----------



## mugsy & me

wet or dry food?


----------



## Kathy

Colleen G said:


> I purchased Muffin in July, 2008 at 4 months. She is terrific but she has always had diarrhea or very soft stool. I changed food, put her on bottled water, and have gone to the vets twice to get medication. She is on the second type of medication now and it is working, but I am afraid of the weeks after the medication is gone if the diarrhea will come back.


No, it isn't normal. If you changed the food without doing it gradually, that could cause it. I assume since you said she has been on two different types of medications, that the vet did a stool sample. What did it show? It is not uncommon for dogs to get giardia, here is info: http://www.priory.com/vet/giardia.htm

When was the puppy wormed last? Did the stool sample show that at all?

Also, Coccidia is something puppies can get. I treat my puppies twice before they leave here to ensure they won't get have it. Here is another link that might be helpful: http://www.thepetcenter.com/exa/diarrhea.html#Worms


----------



## Lina

I would also suspect an allergy or sensitivity to something in the food if all parasites have been tested for. What food are you and were you feeding?


----------



## Missy

barring any sort of parasite (which is common in puppies) or food allergy-- there are a couple great products that can help. My Jasper's poo has always been on the softer side too so we have experimented both with foods and suppliments... now we just add a bit of yogurt.

but PROZYME is a great product and can help

but PET FLORA is amazing it can turn around a bout of diahrea in a day and it is totally safe -- you can also use it as an aid to switch foods with less upset.

http://www.vitalityscience.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=31


----------



## LuvCicero

For me...it's always worked to keep some cooked rice to add to the food if their stool seems too soft. This does not sound normal and maybe the vet can get to the cause. I know it's not fun.


----------



## Colleen G

Thanks for the replies. She was on Royal Canin with the breeder and for three weeks after we got her. This food just seemed to rich for her system. She was dewormed prior to me getting her and the vet was not concerned. The vet did test a stool sample and no parasites or abnormal stuff in it. After the first medication, I changed her food over to "Natual Balance - Sweet Potato and Fish" which has helped. This 2nd set of meds is a little stronger and is working - no diarrhea and the stool is harder. Maybe we are over the problem? We have two more days of medication, so the proof with be about Saturday if the diarrhea comes back.


----------



## Havtahava

Diarrhea is definitely not common, but there are some dogs that have more sensitive digestive systems and may do better if on a milder food.


----------



## siggie

Toby had chronic soft stools with Innova Puppy and I had to mix pumpkin in w/ his food to control it, but since I switched him to Wellness it's been much better. His vet said that it was okay to keep him on pumpkin because it's actually good for them, but I wanted to know if he had soft stools, so I don't use it all the time.


----------



## Colleen G

Thank you for all your suggestions and thoughts. Muffin is doing fine now. The medication stopped the diarrhea and firmed up the stool. She have been off the medication since Wednesday (5 days) and everything is normal.

She is a much happier dog and we are 100% house trained. Even in the middle of the night she will venture outside to do her thing using the doggie doors. Life is better in the house.


----------



## ama0722

Kathy- I LOVE THE NEW PIC! My new puppy and your 3!!!! :focus:

I have to say Dora had upset stomach for quite awhile when we got her. I think a bit was nerves and change. We finally settled on a wellness super 5 lamb. I swear everything else made her stomach upset. Now she is pretty iron stomached but it took a few months. I have also found if the food seems to rich for my guys mixing in some rice with their kibble really seems to help.

Amanda


----------



## Me&2Girls

Sorry Amanda, it's MY new puppy and Kathy's other three. :biggrin1:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*raw diet and great stools*

My dogs eat Nature's Variety raw medallions. Poo is hard and easy to clean up. Every time we go back to kibble, the stools get softer. My one havanese is allergic to chicken...she gets very itchy.

We have also used dehydrated raw with good success. It is expensive though.

Any time we switch food, we do it very slowly. The little ones are still developing and it is hard on their system.


----------



## Kathy

Me&2Girls said:


> Sorry Amanda, it's MY new puppy and Kathy's other three. :biggrin1:


You both are too funny and discussing this picture on this thread!!! eace:


----------



## Me&2Girls

Kathy said:


> You both are too funny and discussing this picture on this thread!!! eace:


Well, at least we are being discrete my dear. :biggrin1:


----------



## Evye's Mom

New puppy owner and I am reading up on the different types of foods you feed your Havs. We are on Royal Canin. Can someone enlighten me on this brand (recommended) and/or what brand is better to switch to. I have learned we do have diarrhea issues. I am hearing so much about the Natural Balance on this site. Is that purchased at your typical PetSmart, Petco locations?


----------



## karlabythec

Gracie had soft stools for 2 months when we got her...she was dewormed and kept testing negative for parasites or giarrdia. We treated her with medication for giarrdia, just in case...she did fine at first, but then it was back. I also switched her food to Taste of the Wild (slowly). 
I finally read an article about treating giarrdia with Panacur...but you have to do it a little different then a regular de-worm treatment...you give them a regular de-worm dose for 3 days...then 10 days later you split that dose into 6 doses and give 1/2 dose every day for 6 days. After we did this, her stools were normal. And right before we started the 6 day treatment, they were getting soft again. 
We will never know if it was giarrdia, because she never tested positive for it...but the recurrent diarrhea/soft stools, can be a sign...and now she is normal...unless she eats something she isn't supposed to...then they may be soft.
You may want to try it...if you don't think it is the food.


----------



## Colleen G

*Growing out of the Diarrhea Problem*

After the initial few months of going to the vets and getting stool samples tested, etc. Muffin has grown out of her diarrhea problem. We changed her over to Natural Balance - Sweet Potato and Salmon variety. If she sticks strictly to her dog food she is excellent - no problems. If we feed her a piece of turkey or any other meat it will upset her stomach and she will have the diarrhea. For shorter periods of time. I think the Hav's have a bit of a nervous stomach and eventually grow out of it. Muffin is 10 months now and other than us giving her food she is not suppose to have anyway, she is fine on the dog food.


----------



## marb42

Glad they're (Dora, Gracie and Muffin) doing better, as those problems are no fun. Marble had problems on and off for almost a year. I'm sure it was a combo of nerves and food allergies. The vet put him on meds and eventually on Hills prescription KD food. That has really helped. Eventually I may want to try non rx food, so I may try some of the ones you suggested like Natural Balance or Blue Buffalo. 
Gina


----------

